# Nail Clipping



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Just have to brag about my boy.

He needed his nails clipped in the worst way. I had them done in January, but haven't been by the place I usually get it done since. The local pet store does it cheap ($5) and since Brody's nails are almost all black, I'm always scared to do them myself. Needless to say his nails were way overdue for being done.

Anyhow, last weekend I decided I'd do it myself, but then couldn't find where I'd stashed his nail clippers! I turned the place upside down, but no luck. Today, however, I thought of spot I might have stashed them and voila there they were.

So feeling brave, with nail clippers in hand, I went and got Brody. I didn't cut off much because I was so scared to hit the quick and hurt him. I sat him on my knee and just cut a bit off of each nail. I think, from looking at the couple of white nails he had I could have cut a lot more and been OK.

He was so good. Just let me do it with no fuss or bother at all. I was so proud of my boy (and me too, cuz I'm a big chicken).

They probably still need more trimming, but it's a start anyhow.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

That's GREAT and you are brave!


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

The longer you let the nails get, the further out the quick grows. Best to cut the nails every two weeks so that doesn't happen. But, if you do let it go that long, start cutting every two weeks from now on.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wahoooooooo!!! Go Brody!! So proud of both of you!!! I dread nail clipping day, do it about every 3 weeks and have cut the quick too many times. sigh...


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Good boy, Brody. I do nails about once a week. Occasionally I'll take a little too much off, but put corn starch on it and that stops the bleeding. By doing it that often, they don't grow out very much and just have to get the end. They also get used to it and don't complain like puppies do.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I cant do Maddie at all she acts like she is being tortured and my fear get overwhelming so I have someone else do it. They say she did fine:brick:. Zoey lets me do it but I still feel uncomfortable. You are lucky Brody is so good for you Oh ya forgot to add I'm a licensed nail Technion. I can cut out ingrown toe nails on humans but am scared of my puppy's nails.


----------



## LuvinMyPup (Feb 6, 2012)

This is my first post and I'm afraid I'm not very computer savvy so please forgive if I usually only"lurk" and don't participate much. I really enjoy this forum though and with my 4 month old little girl, Gabbrielle (Gabby) can so much appreciate and already identify with your emotions. I was wondering how soon I need to get Gabby groomed. I have never clipped her nails either and hope this won't be too much of a problem for us. No amount of brushing seems to help right now with the length her hair is, (but i love to do it anyway) it just seems to me, a little too soon to have cut. What do you think? I love the puppy cut look, so maybe I should consider it. Btw do most dog groomers expect a tip, same as people give to their hairdressers?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

When (or IF) you have her hair cut is completely up to you. Many of us NEVER get our Hav's hair cut! If you want her in a puppy cut, have her clipped when you feel it is looking to long. 

But it is REALLY important that you either cut her nails yourself, or have them clipped by someone else on a regular basis. Assuming you got her at about 12 weeks or earlier, and her breeder did her nails shortly before you brought her home, she is already due (or over due!) for a nail trim. You should plan on doing her nails as often as every 2-3 weeks, though some people let it go for a month or so. 

If you plan to have her professionally groomed, you should probably start sooner with a trip to the groomer for a quick bath and tidy-up trim and nail clip a couple of times so that she starts to get used to the process and the place.

And, yes, it is polite to give your groomer a tip for doing a good job.


----------



## Sivi (Jun 1, 2010)

I stated using the Dremmel to keep Oscar's nails down, but I have to be very careful not to get his hair cought in it. Of course it does not help that he squirms the whole time, and if it would not be for treats, I would never be able to do it.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Great job Tracy!


----------



## LuvinMyPup (Feb 6, 2012)

Thank you both, Krandall and Sivi I very much appreciate your helpful info and will be taking advantage of your suggestions promptly. In fact after checking with 4 different groomers, Gabriella now has a Friday morning appt. Too bad no $5 fees for nails alone, here where I live though; just never figured on $10 plus tip twice a month, just on nails alone
Guess I will double my efforts to make the Dremmel work for us and thank you for the warning about her hair getting caught because she is also a little squirmmer and I'm sure too, the treats will be a big help


----------

